# Tires for 2002 SE



## bholty (Sep 2, 2005)

I have 2002 Altima SE with the factory Bridgestone Turanza 215/55 R 17 tires. They have 37 K miles on them and are ready for replacment. Living in the upper midwest, these tires were bad, if not horrible, in snow and weren't real great in the rain either. I called my local Nissan dealer and asked for a more all season tire and they recommended a Cooper Grand Touring SLE.

Questions. Does any have any recommendations for a good all season tire that will be good in the winter snow as well as summer rain.
Are the Cooper tires a good replacment? Is it possible to put on a smaller tire like a 16 inch tire that is on the Altima S? They seem to be more all-season. Would that require a recaliburation of the speedometer? 


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

bholty said:


> I have 2002 Altima SE with the factory Bridgestone Turanza 215/55 R 17 tires. They have 37 K miles on them and are ready for replacment. Living in the upper midwest, these tires were bad, if not horrible, in snow and weren't real great in the rain either. I called my local Nissan dealer and asked for a more all season tire and they recommended a Cooper Grand Touring SLE.
> 
> Questions. Does any have any recommendations for a good all season tire that will be good in the winter snow as well as summer rain.
> Are the Cooper tires a good replacment? Is it possible to put on a smaller tire like a 16 inch tire that is on the Altima S? They seem to be more all-season. Would that require a recaliburation of the speedometer?
> ...


I have been real happy with my Michellin Pilot Sport A/S. While I remeber the snow in the midwest, I am now in TX. I have driven in some snow, and mild ice with no problems. As for rain and drive pavement they are amazing. 

By the way, never heard of Cooper tires.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> I have been real happy with my Michellin Pilot Sport A/S. While I remeber the snow in the midwest, I am now in TX. I have driven in some snow, and mild ice with no problems. As for rain and drive pavement they are amazing.
> 
> By the way, never heard of Cooper tires.


youve never heard of cooper tires? wow... how old are you? lol, theyve been around forever.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Cooper are excellent tires.

If you really want a good snow tire, forget all season, and get a pure bred snow tire for the winter and swap them out.


----------



## PRP (Apr 6, 2021)

Just purchased Cooper Endeavor Plus tires for 2016 Frontier SV. Very impressed with them. Have driven in snow, rain and high way blacktop. Very quite and grip was great on up hill snow covered dirt road.


----------



## krishay.baxter (11 mo ago)

bholty said:


> I have 2002 Altima SE with the factory Bridgestone Turanza 215/55 R 17 tires. They have 37 K miles on them and are ready for replacment. Living in the upper midwest, these tires were bad, if not horrible, in snow and weren't real great in the rain either. I called my local Nissan dealer and asked for a more all season tire and they recommended a Cooper Grand Touring SLE.
> Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin
> Questions. Does any have any recommendations for a good all season tire that will be good in the winter snow as well as summer rain.
> Are the Cooper tires a good replacment? Is it possible to put on a smaller tire like a 16 inch tire that is on the Altima S? They seem to be more all-season. Would that require a recaliburation of the speedometer?
> ...


I have driven in some snow, and mild ice with no problems. As for rain and drive pavement they are amazing.


----------



## PRP (Apr 6, 2021)

krishay.baxter said:


> I have driven in some snow, and mild ice with no problems. As for rain and drive pavement they are amazing.


Cooper Plus Endeavor great tire. Live in Northeast with long winters. No problem


----------

